# Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

Was thinking about this today while browsing the mk6 forum.....given the following facts, and all of the rumors running rampant, what do you think VW's lineup will be in 3 model years, MY2013 (MY2010 is about to launch this fall...)?
Given facts (ehh..kinda mixed up first model years & actual launch years...oh well)
- Current Rabbit has been out since 2006
- Current Jetta has been out since 2005.5
- Current Jetta SW has been out since 2009
- New Beetle has been out since 1998; facelift in 2006.
- New Beetle Convertible has been out since 2003.
- Eos has been out since 2006.
- Current Passat has been out since 2005
- Current Passat Wagon has also been out since 2005
- Tiguan has been out since 2009
- Touareg has been out since 2003; facelift in 2007
- CC has been out since 2009
- Routan has been out since 2009

My predictions:
- Not sure if we'll see a Polo yet...maybe we'll at least know for sure by 2011/12. Definitely won't see a Up!-based car here yet.
- Mk6 Golf will be on sale, we know this is coming as a (late?) 2010 model
- Mk6 Jetta will be on sale, maybe by MY2012. Assuming this is the "New Compact Sedan" that's been reported.
- Mk6 Jetta CC - rumored...maybe launch for MY2013. A 2-door variant may be considered, but I'd expect 4-door (similar to the Passat CC)
- Mk6 Jetta SW - Hard to say...I'd expect the actual Golf/Jetta wagon to be completely mk6-based at this point, not a "mk5.5" update.
- Mk2 Eos - Don't hear much about this - I'd say either discontinue or we'll see a mk2 version around 2012?
- Mk2 New Beetle/Convertible - Always rumors about a "mk2" Beetle...sleeker, sportier, etc. Hard to say.
- B7 Passat/Wagon - Will be slightly smaller, as the US-produced New Midsize Sedan. Probably see this a year behind the mk6 Jetta...so MY2012/13, possibly.
- CC - Might be updated around the B7 Passat launch, a full-blown mk2 might come a year or 2 afterwards?
- Tiguan - Probably see an update a year or 2 after the NMS/Passat launches.
- Touareg - Spyshots have been seen of a smaller T-reg, so maybe MY2012/13 as well.
- Routan - Current model will still be on sale, if it lasts.

Just some of my thoughts/wishes. None of this is founded, keep in mind. Let's hear yours!


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (jetta9103)*

If I may, one slight correction
Routan - Current model will still be on sale, *because there will still be 09s left* (there will be no new production runs necessary for the model years 2010, 2011, 2012, ...)









*and one major addition:*
VWOA will come to their senses and bring the new T-6s to North America, realizing that they made a terrible mistake by not bringing the T-5s!




_Modified by luckeydoug1 at 10:35 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (jetta9103)*

I bet they relegate the butt-ugly Eos to boat-anchor status, and really do _this _in three years:


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (jetta9103)*

Just a couple of comments:
- the 2010 JSW *is* a MkVI (although just a facelift)
- the NMS will be *larger* - not smaller than the Passat
- the US Polo will long be here
- the Up! may come as a city plug-in hybrid or EV
In addition to the NMS, I predict a minivan and a cross-over on the same platform. But they won't be ready by 2012. Also, the MkVII should be ready by 2013.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (jetta9103)*

Personally, I think Volkswagen needs a major revamp of it's line. The Jetta is one of the few vehicles putting down some new numbers. The lauch of the new CC has been successfull thus far.
The Golf/Rabbit concept is just plain tired for the tastes of most Americans. Hatchbacks haven't sold all that well here since the 1980's. Since we have a new MK6 platform though we should see an updating Jetta which I think will continue to do well.
Touareg? Too expensive for what you get. Much better SUV's out there for the money and the poor sales reflect that.
Tiguan? Well I'm surprised the sales numbers haven't been a little higher. 
The B6 Passat sales numbers are pretty weak. I'm looking forward to seeing it's replacement for the US. They need a good larger near luxury car as the sales of the current model have been pretty pathetic as of late.
The Routan has been putting up some decent sales numbers lately but they've had to discount it to make that happen. They've been out almost a year now and I haven't seen even 10 of these on the road.
The Beetle? Well it was fun but the sales have gotten pretty flat as of late. Let it die gracefully. The New Beetle worked because it reminded people of the original. I'm not sure a complete redesign with the Beetle name would work.....
Personally, in addition to our daily drivers (04 Passat GLX and Mercedes SLK320), I've got 2 Ford Thunderbirds (a 2003 and a 2005 model) in the garage. If for some reason I had to replace my Passat, I think I would either put one of my T-Birds into daily service or look for a used Lincoln. Not much in the current line-up interests me. No reason to trade in the Passat I've got.


_Modified by papa_vw at 8:19 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_Personally, I think Volkswagen needs a major revamp of it's line. The Jetta is one of the few vehicles putting down some new numbers. The lauch of the new CC has been successfull thus far.
The Golf/Rabbit concept is just plain tired for the tastes of most Americans. Hatchbacks haven't sold all that well here since the 1980's. Since we have a new MK6 platform though we should see an updating Jetta which I think will continue to do well.
Touareg? Too expensive for what you get. Much better SUV's out there for the money and the poor sales reflect that.
Tiguan? Well I'm surprised the sales numbers haven't been a little higher. 
The B6 Passat sales numbers are pretty weak. I'm looking forward to seeing it's replacement for the US. They need a good larger near luxury car as the sales of the current model have been pretty pathetic as of late.
The Routan has been putting up some decent sales numbers lately but they've had to discount it to make that happen. They've been out almost a year now and I haven't seen even 10 of these on the road.
The Beetle? Well it was fun but the sales have gotten pretty flat as of late. Let it die gracefully. The New Beetle worked because it reminded people of the original. I'm not sure a complete redesign with the Beetle name would work......
_Modified by papa_vw at 8:19 PM 7-12-2009_


Well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
Recent sales numbers(although discounted $$) being thrown out by the Routan made me switch sides from a critic to a believer. For June, even when the sales of the Tiguan, Touareg & Eos are combine...the Routan still outsold them. I just hope the high selling Jetta sedan can still keep its sales when switched over to the American built NCS platform.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_- the 2010 JSW *is* a MkVI (although just a facelift)

That's true. I should've said "still on the mk5 Golf/Jetta platform and did not receive the under-body updates".

_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_- the NMS will be *larger* - not smaller than the Passat

Really? I thought I heard opposite, but that makes alot more sense. I was questioning at the announcement why they would put he NMS & Jetta closer together.

_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_In addition to the NMS, I predict a minivan and a cross-over on the same platform. 

Well the Tiguan is already on the Passat (PQ46) platform, so I imagine the crossover would be the Tiguan mk2. 

_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_Personally, I think Volkswagen needs a major revamp of it's line.

hear hear.

_Quote, originally posted by *bubuski* »_the American built NCS platform.

NCS will probably not be built in the US (at first)..but possibly Mexico, so your statement holds true.


----------



## boogiepop (Apr 27, 2009)

i hope the MKVI changes drastically body style wise backwards, the MKV body just looks accordey. I know a lot of MKIII and before dont like MKIV body either, but it still has a distinct European auto look to it IMO
Im scared MKVIs might go further in a wrong direction for my taste.
However they need to bring the the new Scirocco stateside


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_ The Beetle? Well it was fun but the sales have gotten pretty flat as of late. Let it die gracefully. The New Beetle worked because it reminded people of the original. I'm not sure a complete redesign with the Beetle name would work.....
_Modified by papa_vw at 8:19 PM 7-12-2009_

The New Beetle must soldier on! I agree that a complete redesign won't work, but keep it mostly as is. There are a lot more NB enthusiasts out there than you think. Add a 2.0T and a TDI option, and sales will climb again. ALL VW sales are faring poorly right now because of the economy; not just the New Beetle. In fact, for 2009, I question whether or not VWoA will even hit 200K sales.


_Modified by fortysomething at 9:47 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## tofumonkey (Jul 15, 2009)

jetta CC, that would be weird..
compact coupe, not comfort coupe.. hahaha...


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

to add to the list......
*2013/14 - $25,000 Highlander competitor based on NMS and built in Tennesee. (AutoBild says VW has given greenlight)
*2013 Sharan possibly named Routan for USDM.
*US Polo aka Fit rival Polo Van from EU.
*US Polo Sedan
* Lupo aka up!


----------



## prairieboy (Apr 25, 2002)

*future model list*

I'm worried about what they build here in North America. See my post under new Scirocco! It doesn't really matter where they build it, but they need to keep the "German Engineering" feel to their cars. That's fine if they want to water the cars down to appeal to US tastes, but keep it so that those of us who buy them for the German engineering still get what we want (ie optional handling packages, or features). 
VW is missing a perfect time to get in here and broaden their market share. Give us the Scirocco, the Touran, the Polo, and do it quickly. The US manufacturers are in retreat, this is the time to expand. 
One car they shouldn't bother with is the Phaeton. The current one is far too expensive for the VW brand. Make a smaller less expensive one, at the top of the line, but let Audi do the high end stuff. 
And one last car they need to bring is the A5 Sportback, please!
I know car makers take some time to react, but this is a no brainer!
Come on VW!







Prairieboy


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: future model list (prairieboy)*

I agree. With the US auto industry experiencing a massive shrinkdown, now IS the perfect opportunity for VW to learn from past mistakes in this market. If VW is to realize its ambitious goal of surpassing Toyota in worldwide sales, it is essential that more models are offered in the States. Scirocco, Polo, Up!, etc........


----------



## Autocross83gti (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: future model list (fortysomething)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortysomething* »_I agree. With the US auto industry experiencing a massive shrinkdown, now IS the perfect opportunity for VW to learn from past mistakes in this market. If VW is to realize its ambitious goal of surpassing Toyota in worldwide sales, it is essential that more models are offered in the States. Scirocco, Polo, Up!, etc........


I agree but I also understand why they don't bring the Scirocco over here. So I don't blame then there.
I predict they will continue to make over weight under powered cars.


----------



## illusionescape (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Predictons: VW's 2013 Lineup (jetta9103)*

According to _Car & Driver_...
*2010*
- New Compact Sedan (Jetta VI)
- Touareg II
*2011*
- New Midsize Sedan
- New Beetle II
*2012*
- up!
- Bluesport Roadster
- Jetta Sportwagen
- Polo 4-Door Sedan & MPV
*2013*
- Phaeton II
*2014*
- Golf VII
*2015*
- Tiguan II
- Jetta VII
- Eos II
Link: http://www.caranddriver.com/ne..._news


----------

